# FAQ Tips > Hier Suchen und Finden, Links, Tutorials >  True Type FAQ

## stefan.becker

*True Type Schriften in Linux verwenden*

Durch einige Windows True Type Schriften (den sogenannten MS TT Core Fonts) erreicht man bei der Darstellung vieler Internetseiten eine bessere Darstellung. Daher sollte man diese Schriften installieren, was auch ohne eine Windows Installation möglich ist.


*1) Windows True Type Schriften installieren*

*1.1) Windows True Type von bestehender Windows Installation übernehmen*

Der einfachste Weg ist das Kopieren von Truetype Schriften von der Windows Partition (c:\windows\fonts) in ein Linux Fontverzeichnis (s. u.).

Für Schriften, die nicht zu den Core Fonts zählen, ist eine gültige Windows Lizenz erforderlich.


*1.2) Installation von MS True Type Schriften über Windows Installer*

Die MS Standardschriften wie Arial, Times New Roman, Tahoma etc. gibt es hier:

http://sourceforge.net/projects/corefonts/

Die Schriften sind als Windows Setup Datei erhältlich. Mit dem Tool "cabextract" kann man die Schriften jedoch extrahieren. Bsp.:


```
cabextract arial32.exe
```

Im aktuellen Verzeichnis finden sich dann mehrere Dateien. Dateien mit der Endung TTF müssen dann in ein entsprechendes Fontverzeichnis kopiert werden.

Das Tool "cabextract" gibt es hier: http://www.cabextract.org.uk/


*1.3) Installation von MS True Type Schriften über das Paketmanagement der Distribution*

Für viele Distributionen gibt es über das Paketmanagement ein Paket "msttcorefonts".

Für Suse gibt es ein Paket "MicrosoftFonts": ftp://ftp.gwdg.de/pub/linux/misc/sus...n14.noarch.rpm


*2) Fontverzeichnisse für True Type Schriften*

*2.1) Fontverzeichnis im Homeverzeichnis des Users*

Die einfachste Lösung ist das spezielle Fontverzeichnis ".fonts" im Homeverzeichnis des angemeldeten Users.


```
mkdir ~/.fonts
cp *TTF ~/.fonts
cp *ttf ~/.fonts
```

Dann abmelden und neu anmelden. Die True Type Schriften stehen dann zur Verfügung. Eine Änderung der X-Server Konfiguration ist nicht erforderlich. Allerdings muss das Paket "fontconfig" installiert sein.

Getestet unter: Fedora, Suse.


*2.2) Tools zur Installation von Schriften*

FONTpage: http://www.pcbypaul.com/software/FONTpage.html
KDE-Kontrollzentrum: Der Font-Installer ist im Systemadministrationsmodus zu finden


*3) Diverse Howtos*

Suse/TTF dwnloaden und installieren: http://en.opensuse.org/Optimal_Use_of_Fonts_on_SuSE

Änderungen:
09.03.08: Erstellt
15.03.09: Links kontrolliert

----------

